# My little pair of wonders



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Given my kitchen is super-tight and tiny, I had to take these two outside to get a pic.

It's a 2001 Gaggia baby and a 2004 Compak K6. Both rescued from Ebay and now in fine fettle.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Nice one! What have you done to the Gaggia... any mods?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

No mods yet, I'm doing this as on the cheap as I possibly can. I'm pondering whether or not a PID can be made to work with the Baby.

Been very happy with the parts service from Ferrari espresso in Bridgend. Hence their logo on the new grinder lens.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm sure Mr Shades will make it work with your baby he's quite good like that


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

If it'll work for the classic then it'll work for the baby 👍


----------

